# New Guy Question



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Hi everyone! I just got my first 6 chicks a few weeks ago and their doing great so now I'm going to build their main coop. I have an unused slab of concrete in the yard ( 6 x 20 ) I was going to build it on I'm sure it would be cleaner and it is in the shade would this be good to use for building a coop on? Thanks


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sure, many people do.


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Actually a cement slab would work out nicely if you say put up 2x6's along the bottom of the run and used sand. I bet that would be really easy to keep clean. I wouldnt just the slab though, being on the concrete all the time may not be so good on their feet. If your using it for only the coop, same thing would apply. I would use sand inside or at least something to give them some cushion.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I think the concrete slab would be GREAT for the Coop !
Also...you should have an equal (or larger ) area for a RUN next to that Coop.
I'd be sure to build it ALL _high enough_ for me (or you) to comfortably WALK into.
It is FUN to build such things *! 
-*ReTIRED-


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Dirt is better than concrete on their feet. Make sure you add bedding or perches as cement can get very hot. Or keep parts of it shaded so their feet don't burn. When you hose it down to clean it, be careful of chemical residues (if you use any) as they can also be harmful in concentrations. No grass is going to be growing there.


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. It will be in the shade and im going to just wash with water (pressure washer) and I thought about the grass but really after they are in there a while i figure no grass will grow in there anyway. LoL


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Predators can dig under a coop, but not a cement slab. But I would put some kind of bedding on it, like dirt, hay or something similar.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Predators can dig under a coop, but not a cement slab. But I would put some kind of bedding on it, like dirt, hay or something similar.


Yes, definitely bedding on top of the concrete. I use the deep litter method in my chicken coops. Wish it were possible to be able to DLM with my waterfowl coops, but one week is about all I can stand of their messiness before I'm forced to clean it.


----------

